# The afforable Archimede Pilot 39mm



## yifu

My first watch review....

In my search for an affordable German made 'flieger' with the following feature sets,
-Date window
-ETA movement
-Brand name on dial 
-40mm or less
-Display caseback

I've narrowed my search down to the Archimede pilot and only the Archimede, the Stowas were missing the date window or had the original plain dial, Steinhart fliegers were out of stock and will take months to deliver, Laco's ETA fliegers recently had a massive price increase and had no date window or brand name and lastly the Sinn 556 were around $1100 which hardly qualifies as affordable, although they do satisfy all my requirements.










In the days of massively oversized watches, a 39mm pilot is a welcome sight, sure the purist might claim that larger fliegers are more historically accurate but realistically anything less than the original 55mm diameter can be considered historically inaccurate. For those of us not wearing an oversized flight suit, a scaled down version would be more appropriate, and 39mm is as good as any for a reasonably sized men's watch. Archimede also makes a smaller 36mm unisex variant, but that is more of a dress watch size. Part of the reason Archimede has access to these smaller sized flieger cases is due to the Ickler connection, which is a German case manufacturer that does cases for many other watch brands. As such, even though this might just be the cheapest German watch with an in house case, the casework is superb and the beadblasting is just perfect.










The hour markers on the dial are clearly printed and stand out in a three dimensional way, against the dark background the time of the day is very legible. The date window is hidden and yet succinct. Given that i often forget the date, a date window is a must, and a conveniently hidden date window fits in with the styling. Hands and hour markers are all lumed with the industry standard Superluminova C3, although not quite as bright as Seiko's lumibrite (on the Seiko Sumo next to it), it lasts all night. The crystal is sapphire, with AR coating on the inside, although you can request a domed sapphire with double AR coating at an extra. Screwing the crown has a very nice heavy feel to it, as if it was made to very tight tolerances, the crown itself is cut very precisely.










The movement is an elabore grade undecorated ETA2824 movement in a metal movement holder, a signed rotor is at an extra. Although nothing special, what is special is the fact that Archimede regulates all its watches before it leaves for shipping. My one runs at exactly 0 seconds a day, and has been for some time, many other people with Archimedes have had similar experience which is amazing. What contributes to the enjoyment of the watch is the presence of the display caseback. I personally feel that all mechanical watches, except for antimagnetic ones, should have display casebacks. There's just no reason not to! Even the ugliest mechanical movements are highly satisfying to look at, as one admires the mechanical intricacies of everything that goes on.


































The strap is thick, has nice stitching and an Archimede signed buckle. It is very hard initially but soft when worn in, like most other leather straps... As a result of the 39mm size, it sits comfortable on my wrist, and is perfect for people with sub 7 inch wrist, which unfortunately is probably a sizable number of watch lovers, who would be cut out from wearing oversized watches or deal with the proverbial dinner plate on a wrist, proportion-wise. Much better fit than oversized monsters that overhangs the sides. So, if you are in the market for an affordable German made watch with sapphire crystal, a well regulated ETA movement, display caseback, date window, good lume and backed by brillant customer service, then perhaps Archimede is the only choice. For the price i paid (around 300 euros), that represents unprecedented value. There are a few versions made of this watch which differ in terms of lume applied (C1 vs C3), ETA grade used (standard vs elabore), case finish (brushed vs beadblasted) but even the current version, which has had a recent price hike to 400 euros shipped, offers great value as well. It is the quintessential value for money, modern interpretation on the fliegers of old.

EDIT: I've just confirmed that the ETA2824 elabore used by Archimede has the upgraded Incabloc shock absorber system (as opposed to the etachoc) and the upgraded Nivarox 1 balance spring so and since all Archimede watches are regulated to COSC standards, the it is essentially the TOP2824 without the Glucydur balance wheel. In a nutshell...

PROS:
-Decent lume on a very clear dial and hands design
-Sapphire crystal with AR coating
-Thick leather strap
-One of the only smaller sized pilot styled watches out there, with a date window as well
-German made in house case
-Elabore ETA2824 with upgrade shocks and balance spring, individually regulated before shipment and in a metal movement holder
-Very good customer service and great value
-Display caseback
-Gummy bear included in packaging

CONS
-AR coating only on the underside (can be upgraded)
-Mineral display caseback (hardly an issue as that side never gets scratched)
-No screw down crown (more of a design choice but it does exclude serious water sports from its capabilities, although who does that on a pilot watch with leather straps?)
-Undecorated movement (can be upgrade to the TOP version with thermally blued screws and all the bells and whistles)

That's it! If you're looking for a small pilot with date window and display caseback there's only one other watch that i know of out there -the Sinn 556.


----------



## CM HUNTER

I agree with your assessment 100%. IMO, Ickler/Archimede pilot watches are the only way to go when you weigh what you get for your money compared to the competition. The variety of fliegers offered by Ickler is truly unparalleled. 

The value for money simply can't be touched, and it's always a satisfying feeling when you get more product than you actually pay for (which is the case for all of Ickler's offerings). The 39mm fits your wrist perfectly and was definitely the way to go in your case. Thanks for the great review and enjoy your Archie!


----------



## Icosahedron

Nice review, great pics. I'm wearing my 42 H this morning and enjoying it immensely. Archimede is a tremendous bang-for-the-buck proposition, imo. Can't get a comparable watch for anything like the same price.


----------



## AustinPeacock

Thanks for the review. I plan on purchasing the 39 millimeter pilot soon.


----------



## alexwatch

Thanks for the review yifu. I don't like case size larger than 40mm and I hope the watch industry breaks from this dreadful large fashion look.


----------



## raskolnikov

Couldn't disagree more. 

I received this watch today, and feel nothing but disappointment. 

The minute markers are all smudged toward the bottom of the dial. 

It looks like an infant used it as a coloring book. 

How this company allowed this watch to be sent to a cust omer is a mystery. 

I spent 620$ on a watch that I would be embarrassed to wear. 

Now I'm just waiting for them to reply to my email with a sorry no refunds response. 

Beware


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, I understand you are disappointed. However, you do not read much (close to none) about quality issues with Archimede. All the reviews available online, especially re the Flieger draw another picture. Take a deep breath and wait what Archimede is going to offer to solvethe problem.
Btw: you posted your negative experience in two threads already. You are not going to do that with all Archimede related threads do you?!


----------



## raskolnikov

I will not post buy dissatisfaction in any new thread, however I will allow all of you to see how Archimede chooses to resolve this issue

Sorry to hijack the thread Op but you must admit it is relevant


----------



## CM HUNTER

People know better than to stay away from Ickler/Archimede products. Many on here have multiple models from this company. I've been on this site for almost three years, and a part of other forums prior to that, and in fact your negative experience is the very first one I've ever heard of. If you ordered your watch from Ickler directly or from a legit AD, I can guarantee you it will be handled swiftly like it never happened.


----------



## raskolnikov

Well that is good to hear at least. 

You can understand my reasons for dismay, considering their track record. It's just my luck I guess.


----------



## yifu

There's a reason warranties are provided on almost anything, from the humble pen to the largest aircraft carriers; no human institution or process is absolutely watertight. Given enough time, even the most reliable process will result in deficiencies, it's just a matter of probability. In the watch world, every brand has had it's share of lemons and inadequacies but to be honest this is the first time i've heard anything negative about Archimede watches. I'll just email them and send it back, they will pay for shipping both sides so there's nothing to lose. Given their customer service, you certainly won't be disappointed. Care to take any pictures?


----------



## hoxuantu

Where do you buy this watch? and price?


----------



## yifu

You can get it direct from Archimede Archimede - Mechanical watches - Made in Germany or from their list of authorised dealers (which is incomplete). I got mine from a small Australian dealer that will not ship internationally. It was with the very high Australian dollar (some time ago) and before Archimede raised the prices so i got it for 300 euros. Now it's going for 400 euros shipped, which is still a great deal as it is the only German made pilot with smaller sized cases available.


----------



## raskolnikov

Let's wait this out


----------



## yifu

Well that is strange, i've always received replies within a couple hours. Depends on when you sent the emails though, it's currently 12:42 in Germany, could be they havent gotten around to answering all the emails from the weekend yet. You can't expect replies within minutes when no one is working (i.e. weekends), can you show us some pictures of your watch? I am not doubting you credibility but with any internet forum the rule's always 'pictures or it didn't happen'. I did a search and found that your's is the only negative complaint about Archimede watches on the whole internet, or about their service for that matter, the same cannot be said for many brands and microbrands.

I am most certainly not an 'Archimede fanboy/defender', and this is my first Archimede but having a number of other watches are a similar or higher price point to compare to i've got nothing bad to say about it at all and my interactions with Archimede has been positive, same goes for 100% of Archimede owners who post on the internet. I suggest waiting a day or 2 for a reply, and in the mean time post a picture or two about the problem, can't be that hard.


----------



## CM HUNTER

raskolnikov said:


> Among the hand full of emails that I have sent in relation to this issue, I have yet to receive any responses.
> 
> Only until a few hours ago did I file a return to be made via PayPal, to which I was sent a credi memo.
> 
> I received no shipping instructions, no apology, now a single word of consciousness. The credit memo has a 15 euro transaction fee involved, which is always nice.
> 
> I have now sent a response to this credit memo asking them how I should be shipping back, and explaining to them that because they have shipped a defective product, it is their responsibility to cover shipping.
> 
> To ignore a customer who they have wronged like this is no indication of the good customer service that has been praised all throughout this forum.
> 
> I am beginning to think that you all have this romanticism with smaller companies and seem to think that any at all communication you have with them is a sign from God.
> 
> If anyone cares to explain why they are clearly refusing to respond to my emails, and back that up by explaining how amazing their customer service apparently is, go right ahead.


I've never had an issues with an Ickler product, but I have sent a number of emails to them asking about upcoming models and certain options. I'd be glad to post every single email that I have sent to Ickler that shows they got back to me every single time within a week of my query. A cool head and patience is needed to get this taken care of. Certainly doesn't seem like you possess either. Still waiting on those pictures of all those flaws on your watch.


----------



## LH2

I've exchanged dozens of emails with Ickler. I always have a response within 48 hours, not counting weekends.

I'd be shocked to hear they shipped out a watch with the kind of defect you've described.

Let's see some pics.


----------



## yifu

We would all like to see some pictures, and this is understandable because a google search reveals that there is nothing negative said about Archimede watches or problems anywhere on any blog, forum, youtube etc even though there are hundreds of posts about the watches. Try doing the same for nearly any brand and you will find different. A problem with the dial is highly unlikely as Archimede regulates all it's watches to near COSC standards before shipping so any major aesthetic problems would be picked out immediately.

It takes less than a minute to post a picture of your 'defective watch' so if you don't we could only assume that you are lying or simply trying to troll us.


----------



## symbolic

Don't know about that other bloke but how about pictures from a recent and utterly satisfied Ickler customer? I wanted a sterile dial and a size that fit so I went with the 39H. As I posted in another thread: totally professional and no-nonsense customer service, fast shipping, great price, high quality, and outstanding value.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Bwana1

Love to see them bust the 39H out in bronze...I'll be all over it


----------



## raskolnikov

Upon arrival of my returned watch I received an email from Archimede that the watch was 100 percent OK and that they wouldn't refund return shipping costs. 

I then sent an email with a clear picture of the smudged dial, which followed up with a response which basically said oh woops, we didn't notice anything wrong with the watch when we sent it to you, or when you returned it specifying the issue. 

They actually needed a magnified picture of the defect of the watch to take responsibility for the defect. 

Whether they are not paying attention, or whatever the reason many be, it is something to keep in mind the next time you decide to waste another 600 $ on an overpriced, inaccurate peice of junk that you wear on your wrist. 

Materialististic junk, built for people who are obsessed with looking at themselves in the mirror


----------



## StufflerMike

All reviews on the www or at least the overwhelming majority of reviews tell another story which should ensure soon-to-be customers they will get a lot of value for their hard earned money. To me it seems you fail to set the right tone, here and probably in your communication with Ickler as well.
None of my Archimede I owned have been a) inaccurate b) overprized c) junk.


----------



## raskolnikov

The fact that you are here defending this company, when I am trying to rightly state that they unknowingly sent a defective watch and failed to find the defect when properly returned, shows just how jaded and backwards thinking this forum is. 

What makes you think that you need to reverse the damaged reputation of this company and cushioning the blow by posting pictures of how awesome your watches are? 

It is clear to me that this site is a breeding ground for the hive mind mentality for whatever the agenda of the loudest speaker may be. 

I would advise all of you to take a good look at yourselves and all of the time wasted here and ask yourself if you'd rather make your own decisions on how to spend your money, or follow the advise of some stranger behind a computer screen.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry to say but you are not the right guy to damage the reputation of Archimede so there is no need for me to reverse any damaged reputation. There is none. BTW: Just in case you do not like this site you are free to leave at any time or just skip the fora I am moderating.


----------



## raskolnikov

It is not me who has damaged their reputation. 

I am merely trying to, without any fanatic bias, review my experience with a product which happens to be relevant in this forum. Rather than letting me voice my opinion, you are clearly attempting to attach falsehood to my claims, which are clearly true. 

I doubt Archimede pays you to be this loyal, and so I can only pity you. As for this forum, it serves as no purpose to me any longer, I only wished to conclude my experiences with the company, which many of you doubt because of the lack of photography.


----------



## StufflerMike

raskolnikov said:


> ....Rather than letting me voice my opinion, you are clearly attempting to attach falsehood to my claims, which are clearly true.....


A) All your posts are still online. Nobody hindered you from voicing your opinion so first part of your statement is wrong.
B) I am not attempting to attach falsehood to your claims. However our member realized you did not prove.

Please re-read our rules and guidelines and post accordingly and stop voicing unsubstantial accusations. And of course I am not payed by Archimede, a luxury they couldn't afford


----------



## raskolnikov

You are not attaching falsehood to my claims and yet my accusations are unsubstantial. Are you aware of the contradiction that are presenting here? 

I will post plenty of pictures for her I get home for you to gawk at if that's the only way that one can attach truth to my unsubstantial accusations


----------



## StufflerMike

I meant your unsubstantial accusations towards me not Archimede. Got it ? You are overegging the pudding again.


----------



## raskolnikov

"However our member realized you did not prove."

Pictures forthcoming


----------



## CM HUNTER

Why does someone think that when others say that they have never had a problem with ANY Archimede in the past, that there ONE negative experience is all of a sudden going to make people run from Ickler like the plague? People defend the company tooth and nail solely based on the fact that they have never had issues with them. Nobody is going to blindly defend something if it's not worthy of it. Posting 1000 pictures of your flawed watch is not going to tarnish this companies reputation one bit, make that very clear. Even shortly after all of your initial ramblings, people were wanting their product. 

There are many fine companies on these forums that have had numerous people buy their product and the product had a flaw. It doesn't stop others from continuing to buy that product because logical people understand that not every example is going to be flawed and in fact the vast majority are not. They just look at it as a minor inconvenience, and have it taken care of under warranty. NO BIG DEAL.

If you feel like its vain to own and wear a timepiece, and you are against that, then why did you buy one to begin with?


----------



## raskolnikov

Again, unsurprisingly, we have another contradiction. 

First he statesthat my story hholds no ground on the condition that I have posted no pictures. 

Now that I have agreed to post evidence, I am rambling with the sole intention to drive all customers away. This is not what I'm doing. 

I am hoping that the typical reader is not a puppet, and can make an educated decision on his own. The way you present yourselves indicates that you feel threatened to hear any bad thing about something you holdso dear to yyour hearts. 

I am not asking anyone to stop buying this product, I am attempting to present my experiences, and it seems that while I am able t do this, they will not be presented without any dissent from ARCHIMEDES biggest fans. 

Let me voice what I have to say without bringing up the statistical analysis of the entire contribution of Internet reviews on the Internet.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Not being contradictory at all. I still don't believe what you have stated actually is legit until I see some pictures. I was just stating that posting evidence is still not going deter anyone from buying an Ickler product... or any other watch for that matter. Especially since, as stated many times, yours is the ONE AND ONLY negative experience from this company. So it's good that that is not your intent, because it's not going to happen. Again, like I said, most logical people just shrug their shoulders, send it back to the AD they bought it from, and in a couple of weeks they get a perfect watch returned back to them (either repaired or a completely new one). Yours is the only post I've ever seen acting like the world is ending over receiving a (supposedly) flawed watch. 

BTW, I have many watches, and my Archimede tool watch is by no means the one I "hold dear to my heart" as you say. I do admire it for being the high quality for a low price tag product that it is however.


----------



## raskolnikov

I refuse to argue with an (violation of our rules & guidelines deleted by mod) and so I will end it here.


----------



## raskolnikov

Here you can see where the paint "went over the lines"


----------



## raskolnikov

and check out the band that they sent me, out of box as it was.


----------



## CM HUNTER

raskolnikov said:


> and check out the band that they sent me, out of box as it was.


Ok, you make a big deal about it as opposed to handling it like a level headed adult. Quit whining, box it up and send it back!


----------



## raskolnikov

Also, to the couple of you who seem to think that I am sending this review to you personally;you are not the only ones on this forum. 

This review is needed for everyone. Stop reacting and dissenting to every thing I post. It makes you look most recidulous.


----------



## StufflerMike

raskolnikov said:


> ?...
> 
> This review is needed for everyone. Stop reacting and dissenting to every thing I post. It makes you look most recidulous.


Reacting and commenting on posts is in the nature of things isn't it. And please do net tell people what to do or not to do. You don't own this forum.


----------



## CM HUNTER

I guess I missed the fact that it's been taken care of since you're still on here whining like a baby. If it's taken care of, what's the problem? Why are you still on here wasting everybody's time?

I'm not taking what you say to heart at all. The 45mm auto has been calling me for a while now, and regardless of your little hissy, I'm going to order it and it will be on my wrist soon. 

I've retired by my 30's and I make my money using the internet. I have all the time in the world to be on here. What you call a hobby, I call a passion.

So, you had a flawed watch (not the first one to have a flawed watch, and won't be the last) just the first one to have a flawed Archie, and instead of just handling it, you feel it necessary to get on a computer, slander a company calling their product junk, then disrespecting the forum members by calling them idiots and stupid. 

All anybody is going to take away from your part of this thread is how much of a baby you are crying about something that everybody else would have just taken care of and moved on. Plenty of people post their issues if they have a problem with a watch, but none have worn quite as big of a diaper as you.


----------



## Cabamaru

Wow guys, please calm down with the personal attacks.

To the point, it is a bit disappointing that they didn't acknowledge the defects on receipt of the returned watch, they should be looking closely. Were the defects communicated to them clearly? Assuming they did not notice the dial, what did they say about the strap?

They did take responsibility straight away, once the enlarged photo was sent to them.

Anyway, this case does sound like the exception, as other reviews are always positive. Does anyone know if Archimede ever posts on WUS? Maybe they could comment?


----------



## StufflerMike

Cabamaru said:


> Does anyone know if Archimede ever posts on WUS?


They do not post on WUS. However, they do read from time to time. They had their own official forum hosted elsewhere which has gone and they now got a blog.


----------



## symbolic

Wow, that was bizarre.

Anyway, back to our regular programming ...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## incognito

back to the Topic...

Excellent Watch and Company...

I remember my very first Pilot watch was a 39mm Archie and I fell in love with it.

Back then, I bought mine for only $250 (used) but it was flawless... I even went out of my way and visited the shop in Pforzheim, Germany once and got to meet Thomas Ickler and some other folks... I then traded that 39mm for the 42mm then eventually sold it. Now i see them sell for over $400 used... 

I currently own a Limes Partitio Limited Edition piece and I am still impressed by their watches... His son Raphael's Defakto's are nice as well.


----------



## nuovorecord

Well, that was quite the cat fight to wade through

Regardless, I just ordered a 39mm Pilot from Archimede, confident that on the off chance there's a problem with it, Archimede will rectify it. Can't wait to get it on my wrist!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Yeah, it got pretty low in here, but considered what happened:

Someone had an issue with a product, and because of this, decided to get on a computer and say the company offers junk, and anyone buying these watches are idiots. It could have just been a simple "got my watch, unfortunately has a little flaw so I'm returning" kinda of remark like hundreds of others have made. All of this even after the problem had been rectified.

Anyway, back to the topic at hand... and hopefully some normalcy...


----------



## semiotech

Looks like good value for the price. I was looking at getting a Laco, but might consider this.

Do they have a version with no logo?


----------



## StufflerMike

semiotech said:


> Looks like good value for the price. I was looking at getting a Laco, but might consider this.
> 
> Do they have a version with no logo?


ARCHIMEDE - Mechanical watches - Made in Germany, Pilot 42 H


----------



## socal858

is that the 42? it looks a lot bigger than 39mm



symbolic said:


> Wow, that was bizarre.
> 
> Anyway, back to our regular programming ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ahkeelt

Wow, I missed this spirited discussion. We should have a rule - good and bad comments which highlight quality of a product should be substantiated by a picture. That's a sound policy in my mind - the piece he got was slightly off but what probably got sabers out was the feeling of being asked not to defend or offend the observation.


----------



## Nede

Ok, so I have read this thread and I still bought my first 'Archie'. It arrived today, and for the price I could not be happier. Ordered last Thursday, arrived today. Germany to Australia almost as quickly as I could do it and a bag of Haribo 'teddies' included just to sweeten the deal.

Here are some photos, enjoy


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## symbolic

socal858 said:


> is that the 42? it looks a lot bigger than 39mm


It's the 39H. I have very slim wrists!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wkw

Another pilot watch fan here who placed an order of a 39H after reading thread. While waiting for the delivery, I am rather confident that Archimede builds top notch, high quality products.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## maverick007

I purchased a 42mm Pilot from WatchMann last week.

Very smooth transaction, and an amazing watch! The display is sharp. No frills, very elegant watch.


----------



## exador

yifu said:


> As such, even though this might just be the cheapest German watch with an in house case, the casework is superb and the beadblasting is just perfect.


How were you able to get a beadblasted case? The Archimede website lists the case as having a "brushed finish".


----------



## sduford

Just got my 42H Bronze and I love it, it's perfect.


----------



## CM HUNTER

sduford said:


> Just got my 42H Bronze and I love it, it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1340685


She's a beauty that's for sure! Congrats.


----------



## sduford

I just changed the strap on my Pilot 42H Bronze to a green Hirsch Terra, I think it looks fantastic, the vintage green complements the bronze patina and vintage lume very well, plus that Hirsch strap is a lot softer and more comfortable than the stock one.


----------



## timc.

got mine 4-5 yrs ago..... one of my favorites


----------



## StufflerMike

When I got mine it was to read in the newspaper....


----------



## mrlongtree

This is a cracking watch, beautifully made and well worth the money.


----------



## savedbythebell

I agree, a happy customer.


----------



## dgrasparil

Ooh... Tempting watch to get... 

I have 6.75 inch wrists.. Which size would be appropriate - 39 or 42?


----------



## sduford

Here's the 42 on my 7.5" wrists. Unless you like big watches, the 39 might be better for you.


----------



## VikingMark

I would agree 39 would be a good fit for 6.75.


----------



## savedbythebell

I got the 39mm , I have 6.5 Inch wrists, its all in the lug to lug measurement, the 39mm is 46 - 47mm, but the 42mm Model I think is close to 50mm lug to lug which for me is way to Big, plus they wear large due to being all dial.


----------



## bellol

Hi, this is my first post and my first auto!
Pilot 39H with a navy nato


----------



## sduford

Welcome aboard Bellol, very nice first watch!


----------



## ahkeelt

Welcome Bellol - you entered in amazing style and very good taste.

To anyone - does the bronze case pilot get a patina after a while or is the case coated to preserve its finish to not get a patina....?


----------



## CM HUNTER

ahkeelt said:


> Welcome Bellol - you entered in amazing style and very good taste.
> 
> To anyone - does the bronze case pilot get a patina after a while or is the case coated to preserve its finish to not get a patina....?


It's not protected and will patina. There are some pictures of the watch on their website that shows some patina after only a few months.

On a side note, Ickler uses a very high quality bronze, and unlike some brands, the crown is bronzed as well. Very thoughtfully done considering its beyond reasonable price tag.


----------



## ahkeelt

CM HUNTER said:


> It's not protected and will patina. There are some pictures of the watch on their website that shows some patina after only a few months.
> 
> On a side note, Ickler uses a very high quality bronze, and unlike some brands, the crown is bronzed as well. Very thoughtfully done considering its beyond reasonable price tag.


Thanks CM Hunter - I just realized as much - I should have researched this before asking. At any rate, this is a beautiful watch. I wonder if they would entertain a vintage pale yellow/tan lume....wonder if anyone can post and modd to lume...

There are not too many pictures on WUS or generally - I have to wonder this is a hot item - yet not many pictures out these...


----------



## sduford

ahkeelt said:


> Thanks CM Hunter - I just realized as much - I should have researched this before asking. At any rate, this is a beautiful watch. I wonder if they would entertain a vintage pale yellow/tan lume....wonder if anyone can post and modd to lume...
> 
> There are not too many pictures on WUS or generally - I have to wonder this is a hot item - yet not many pictures out these...


Actually if you get the 42H version, it has vintage lume and a sterile dial to keep more authentic looking. I've already posted mine, but here it is again. Today I plan to post a one month update/review of the watch. It's been my daily wearer.


----------



## ahkeelt

sduford said:


> Actually if you get the 42H version, it has vintage lume and a sterile dial to keep more authentic looking. I've already posted mine, but here it is again. Today I plan to post a one month update/review of the watch. It's been my daily wearer.


Thanks Stuford. I am sure we will all love a 30 day update on how the patina has developed and some high resolution pics. Wrist shots and lume shots are always a show stealers as you know. Look forward to your photos...


----------



## fvndbrgh

I recently ordered an Archimede 39H and want to show some pictures here too.
My wrist size is around 7".

When my 39H arrived, it looked too small for me:








Thanks to Ickler I was able to swap it for the 45A. The extra benefit for me is that the 45A has a very nice crystal with double AR.


----------



## Bwana1

fvndbrgh said:


> I recently ordered an Archimede 39H and want to show some pictures here too.
> My wrist size is around 7".
> 
> When my 39H arrived, it looked too small for me:
> View attachment 1395012
> 
> 
> Thanks to Ickler I was able to swap it for the 45A. The extra benefit for me is that the 45A has a very nice crystal with double AR.
> 
> View attachment 1395014


Very nice, great fit too...congrats.

I'd still love to see the 39H available in bronze.


----------



## CM HUNTER

fvndbrgh said:


> I recently ordered an Archimede 39H and want to show some pictures here too.
> My wrist size is around 7".
> 
> When my 39H arrived, it looked too small for me:
> View attachment 1395012
> 
> 
> Thanks to Ickler I was able to swap it for the 45A. The extra benefit for me is that the 45A has a very nice crystal with double AR.
> 
> View attachment 1395014


The 45 fits you like a glove... good call.

The presents of wording on the dial is overblown on the German forum. IWC is the most prolific flieger manufacturer (and one of the original five), and they haven't made a sterile dial example since the originals that I know of. Historical correctness doesn't matter to them in the slightest, and they have no problem selling watches. Seems to be a hang-up more for the German brands. Congrats and enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Aquaracer1

I love the 39H. Not one you see in the sales forum often. Shouldn't have let it go!


----------



## zephyrnoid

I shouldn't be too helpful to Herr Ickler, since I've been dissed recently but here's to brotherly love.
The 37-39 mm case-width watches are not only perfect for sub 7" wrists, they are the only way to go if you transfer your watch to a Bund strap!
I know Bunds are primarily Trench straps but hey! We live in a Hybrid 'faux military' world now anyway


----------



## Mike2

Your review made me laugh because I used to have a 39mm Archimede and I flipped it for a Sinn 556. I miss the Archi, but I have a taste for smaller watches and the Archi wore just a hair large for my small, square wrist and the 556 wears perfectly for me. 

My 2 criticisms of the Archimede are the cheap leather band (however, it is very durable and isn't too bad once you break it in/ easy to change it out) and that the date window is now an option that comes at an extra cost.


----------



## CSG

I got a 39H through Greg at Watchmann recently and like it very much. It's a lot of watch for the money and a better looking dial than an IWC pilot (IMO).


----------



## $teve

Love that Bronze. I read more than I post , somehow I missed this thread in the past. Hope its safe to come in now, lol.


sduford said:


> Just got my 42H Bronze and I love it, it's perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1340685


----------



## sduford

Here's an update on the patina, coming along nicely.


----------



## $teve

It has what I would describe as character .very nice indeed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppers

Does anyone know if the Archimede Pilot Bronze will be more scratch resistant that say a regular stainless steel watch case? As i hear bronze is stronger and heavier.
I considered getting a Sinn556 for a long time, but for the money these days Id have to say they're very much overpriced.

I'm also considering the New Archimede Outdoor protect with bracelet, for the money I think it's an incredible watch but the only thing really stopping me would be the issue in changing straps ?!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Choppers said:


> Does anyone know if the Archimede Pilot Bronze will be more scratch resistant that say a regular stainless steel watch case? As i hear bronze is stronger and heavier.
> I considered getting a Sinn556 for a long time, but for the money these days Id have to say they're very much overpriced.
> 
> I'm also considering the New Archimede Outdoor protect with bracelet, for the money I think it's an incredible watch but the only thing really stopping me would be the issue in changing straps ?!


I agree with you that the Sinn is overpriced. The fact that the Outdoor Protect is offered in different straps seems to say that it shouldn't be an issue to change them.

I don't think the bronze would be any more scratch resistant, however the scratches would definitely all but disappear as the watch patinas.


----------



## sduford

CM HUNTER said:


> I agree with you that the Sinn is overpriced. The fact that the Outdoor Protect is offered in different straps seems to say that it shouldn't be an issue to change them.
> 
> I don't think the bronze would be any more scratch resistant, however the scratches would definitely all but disappear as the watch patinas.


Agreed bronze it's nut any more scratch resistant, but scratches mostly blend in and actually add b too the vintage look. (That's my watch just above your post)

I would agree that if you're looking for a hardened watch, the Outdoor Protect is a very good deal. I'm thinking of getting one as my daily beater/sport watch.


----------



## Choppers

CM HUNTER said:


> The fact that the Outdoor Protect is offered in different straps seems to say that it shouldn't be an issue to change them.


This is true but have you seen how much Archimede are charging for spare straps... you're talking at least 40euros (+delivery, unless you're purchasing it with the watch). It's really nice Archimede do customizable add-ons but they really expect you to pay out for them.

Alternatively you could fit the Outdoor with any 18mm strap, but it would just look weird?! The only other option would be to trim down a rubber strap yourself.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Choppers said:


> This is true but have you seen how much Archimede are charging for spare straps... you're talking at least 40euros (+delivery, unless you're purchasing it with the watch). It's really nice Archimede do customizable add-ons but they really expect you to pay out for them.
> 
> Alternatively you could fit the Outdoor with any 18mm strap, but it would just look weird?! The only other option would be to trim down a rubber strap yourself.


While it's true that the straps that Ickler offers for the Outdoor Protect aren't the cheapest you can get, at the same time, they aren't just leather straps either. Meaning, the fact that they are rubber or canvas offerings, there isn't going to be a need to switch them out very often. Ickler chose these types of two durable materials for a reason based on the type of watch that it is. So, if you can get a handful of years out of them before needing to replace them, then the cost is really nothing. And both the rubber and canvas straps that Ickler offers look fantastic IMO.

Alternatively, if you're a fan of strap changes, notching out your own shouldn't be a problem. There are plenty of folks that have done so for their Oris divers (since they have a unique proprietary lug setup) that do it all the time. A few precise measurements and a steady hand is all it takes. Once you do it once, then it's just a repeated process from then on.


----------



## TonyBaloney

Does the date window bother anyone else? It looks like the date window overlaps the 5 but not the 4 and just seems to be placed haphazardly


----------



## CM HUNTER

TonyBaloney said:


> Does the date window bother anyone else? It looks like the date window overlaps the 5 but not the 4 and just seems to be placed haphazardly


4:30 date placements are the worst. Can't see how anyone pays five figures for a Fifty Fathoms knowing full well that extremely clean and otherwise beautiful dial is absolutely spoiled by that afterthought looking date placement. On busy chronograph dials I can understand. But on sparse dials, they just look goofy.

Get the Pilot H model from Archimede. Clean sterile dial just like the originals of the forties.


----------



## wkw

Sorry for bringing up an old thread. 
I've been wearing my 39mm pilot H for the past few days and I must say I'm a chap with a smiling face......










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER

wkw said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old thread.
> I've been wearing my 39mm pilot H for the past few days and I must say I'm a chap with a smiling face......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No need to apologize, its relevant. Looks great on the bracelet. Congrats!


----------

